# Dover pics



## Rag1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hope this works.
http://usera.imagecave.com/Rag/Dover/


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup it does. Nice pics. Did you take the RV around for a few lap's?    Looks like it was a great place to set up.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 20, 2008)

terrific looking sites.

Thanks for sharing th pics. I like the one of your wife on the track! Very cool.


----------



## Griff (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Rag. Barb looks good on the track.


----------

